# Java Kollisionserkennung



## CrazyTeko (26. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend euch allen! 

Ich hab da ein Problem, undzwar muss ich das Programm Frogger programmieren (Schulaufgabe)

Nur hab ich probleme bei der Kollision probleme.. Ich check das garnicht. Ich hab gerade einen Schulkameraden gefragt, aber der hat da so viel rein gemacht was ich garnicht kenne.

Hier hab ich auch schon das Thema 2D Kollisonserkennung gesehen und auch das Tutorial gesehen. Aber ich check da echt nichts...

Ich kenne nur die Grundbefehle von Java.

Zur Aufgabe: 
Zwei Rechtecke sind auf der Fläche. Eins ist der Frosch und der andere ist z.B. ein Auto.
Wenn der Frosch das Auto berührt dann soll das Programm stoppen und einen Text ausgeben.

Ich komme echt nicht weiter...
Könnt ihr mir ein einfaches Tutorial schicken oder mir es so einfach wie möglich erklären?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen...

Mfg
CrazyTeko


----------



## Ruzmanz (26. Mai 2014)

Kommt auf die Klassen an. Evtl. gibt es die Methode " intersects", womit du überprüfen kannst, ob sich zwei Formen schneiden. Ansonsten musst du dir das selbst zusammen bauen. Das kannst du mit simplen if-Abfragen.

Für alle Auto:
- Das X vom Frosch darf nicht zwischen AutoX und AutoX+AutoBreite liegen
- Das Y vom Frosch darf nicht zwischen AutoY und AutoY+AutoHöhe liegen
...


----------



## Bananabert (27. Mai 2014)

Moin,

wie Ruzmanz schon sagte gibt es die Methode intersects, selber machen.
Ich hatte hier noch einen Link rumliegen für selber machen.

klick mich

Wenn du selber etwas aufbringst an Code, wird dir hier sicher der eine oder andere helfen.


----------



## Gucky (27. Mai 2014)

Es gibt auch noch die Klasse [JAPI]Polygon[/JAPI]. Die wird zwar von Vielen als Verbrechen an der Menschheit angesehen aber ich finde die nicht so schlecht. 

Damit kannst du es so machen, dass Autos und Frog von Polygonen dargestellt werden und die Polygone bieten eine Methode, mit der du püfen kannst, ob ein Punkt im Polygon drin ist. Dann musst du nur 4 Punkte am nächsten Auto prüfen.


Nur um eine weitere Möglichkeit in den Raum zu werfen.


----------



## kruemelkeksfan (29. Mai 2014)

Kollisionserkennung - [012] - Let's GameDev - YouTube

Das sind die Grundlagen...die Umsetzung in Code sollte kein Problem sein, wenn du die Grundbefehle beherrschst...


----------

